# Japan Elitist Confession



## Don Roley (Apr 23, 2005)

Let it never be said that I can't poke fun at myself. Hell, there are so many people taking shots at me I might as well show them the _right_ way to do it, for I am *A Japan Elitist!!!!!* 

The Roley Creed

R ecognizing that I was volunteered to be a translator, fully knowing 
the hazards of my chosen profession.  I will always endeavor to keep my mouth closed as an uke, to protect the honor and high "esprit de corps" of my Roley Regiment as well as my teeth.  

O wing to the fact that a Roley is a more elite foreigner who arrives at the honbu dojo by train, bicycle, or car. I accept the fact that as a Roley Japan expects me to move further, faster and fight harder than any other foreigner.

L ighting candles in the proper fashion on the kamidana, I will always glare at culturally insensitive visitors and forget they are probably jet lagged. I will always keep myself mentally alert, physically strong and culturally aware, I will show the world that I am a specially selected and well trained foreigner. My courtesy to Japanese shihan, neatness of dress and care of equipment shall set the example for others to follow.

E nergetically will I meet the enemies of my country.  I shall defeat them on the field of battle for I am better trained and will fight with all my might.  Compassion is not a Roley word.  I will never leave a fallen comrade to fall into the hands of Roppongi and under no circumstances will I go to Kabuki Cho.

Y earning to prove myself as an accomplished Japan elitist, I will display the intestinal fortitude required to pay attention in class, continuing on to the Roley objective and complete the mission, though I 
be the lone survivor.

Roleys Lead The Way!


----------



## Satt (Apr 23, 2005)

Don, you are like the Simon Cowel of the MA world. :lool: :barf:


----------



## Mickey Mullins (Apr 23, 2005)

> Don, you are like the Simon Cowel of the MA world


Yeah,but not nearly as elite: ).
Mickey Mullins


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 23, 2005)

H3's an l33t J4p4n l33t1st and he r00ls.:ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 23, 2005)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> he r00ls.:ultracool


No, He roleys.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Don, you are like the Simon Cowel of the MA world.


 Or the William Hung?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 23, 2005)

at least hes not the HaHa Lung.


----------



## Don Roley (Apr 23, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> Don, you are like the Simon Cowel of the MA world. :lool: :barf:



I had to do a web search to see who the heck that was. I am NOT like him.

I am WAAAAAAAAAY cooler. Can Cowell speak Japanese? I think not!


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 23, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica]*Wow. I thought the "Roley Creed" looked familiar...*[/font]​​[font=Arial,Helvetica][/font]​[font=Arial,Helvetica]*THE RANGER CREED*[/font]​[font=Arial,Helvetica]The Ranger Creed was written by Command Sergeant Major Gentry in 1974. Today it is recited by Rangers during change of command ceremonies,regimental and battalion level physical training,upon graduation from Ranger school,and daily by Rangers in the regiment.[/font]​​Recognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger,   fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession.  I will always endeavor to uphold the prestige, honor and high "esprit de corps" of my Ranger Regiment.  ​

Acknowledging the fact that a Ranger is a more elite soldier who arrives at the cutting edge of battle by land, sea, or air.  I accept the fact that as a Ranger my country expects me to move further, faster and fight harder than any other soldier.


[font=Arial,Helvetica]Never shall I fail my comrades.  I will always keep myself mentally alert, physically strong and morally straight and I will shoulder more than my share of the task whatever it may be.  One hundred percent and then some
[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Gallantly will I show the world that I am a specially selected and well trained soldier. My courtesy to superior officers, neatness of dress and care of   equipment shall set the example for others to follow.
[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica]Energetically will I meet the enemies of my country.  I shall defeat them on the field of battle for I am better trained and will fight with all my might.  Surrender is not a Ranger word.  I will never leave a fallen comrade to fall into the hands of the enemy and under no circumstances will I ever embarrass my country.
[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]Readily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to fight on to the Ranger objective and complete the mission, though I be the lone survivor.
[/font]


----------



## George Kohler (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there anybody here that can say the "Ranger Creed" without the help of an aid?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 25, 2005)

I can recite "The Army Automatic" by Jeff Cooper if it's any help...


----------



## George Kohler (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry, no dice.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 25, 2005)

> Is there anybody here that can say the "Ranger Creed" without the help of an aid?


MOst of us dont even know the pledge of allegiance. lol


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 25, 2005)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> Is there anybody here that can say the "Ranger Creed" without the help of an aid?


HUAH!:armed:


----------



## George Kohler (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry for being off topic...

So where did you learn the Ranger Creed?

I learned mine during the first week of RIP (Ranger indoctrination Program) March of 1990.

Aco 1/75 1990-1994
Ranger School class 4-92
Gco 143rd Inf (Abn) LRSC 1994 - 1999 TXNGB


----------



## davidg553 (Apr 27, 2005)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> Is there anybody here that can say the "Ranger Creed" without the help of an aid?


  No. 

 When I attended my brother's graduation all the students and attending Rangers recited the creed together (as they do at all graduations) and I have to say it was one of the most awesome things I have heard/seen. It gave me a major case of the goose-bumps. 

  Good thing there weren't any recruiter's around or I may have reenlisted :mp5:


----------



## Don Roley (Apr 27, 2005)

George Kohler said:
			
		

> Sorry for being off topic...
> 
> So where did you learn the Ranger Creed?



He learned it at Benning. I can vouch for him as I have seen his old Military ID and talked with him about the areas outside the gates at Benning. I was just a simple 11-B, but he went all the way. Either that, or he did some damn good research just to fool me with his stories.

And of course, he too is a JAPAN ELITIST!!!!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo Ft. Benning!


----------



## George Kohler (Apr 27, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> He learned it at Benning. I can vouch for him as I have seen his old Military ID and talked with him about the areas outside the gates at Benning. I was just a simple 11-B, but he went all the way. Either that, or he did some damn good research just to fool me with his stories.
> 
> And of course, he too is a JAPAN ELITIST!!!!!!



He sent me a PM. I was just asking because I wanted to see if there were other Rangers from 75th Ranger Regiment on this website, since we are usually the ones that can recite the creed without messing it up. You never know who you might meet.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 28, 2005)

????%-}


----------



## Kreth (Apr 28, 2005)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> It gave me a major case of the goose-bumps.


Nothing personal, but I felt something similar when I heard 10,000 people at MSG sing along to the guitar line of Iron Maiden's Fear of the Dark.

Jeff


----------



## davidg553 (Apr 28, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Nothing personal, but I felt something similar when I heard 10,000 people at MSG sing along to the guitar line of Iron Maiden's Fear of the Dark.
> 
> Jeff


 heheh :-D


----------



## Bigshadow (May 2, 2005)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> When I attended my brother's graduation all the students and attending Rangers recited the creed together (as they do at all graduations) and I have to say it was one of the most awesome things I have heard/seen. It gave me a major case of the goose-bumps.
> 
> Good thing there weren't any recruiter's around or I may have reenlisted :mp5:


 I had the same feeling watching my brother's graduation from Paris Island Marine Corps Training Depot.  It was an awesome experience to witness.


----------



## Don Roley (May 25, 2005)

One of the creeds of the Japan elitist is that if we say we study something in Japan- we will not cringe from giving the name of the person we say we learned from.

Others that do casually mention learning something in Japan and then avoid questions for more details are people we Japan elitists sneer at. We don't have to pretend to be knowledgeable. We know we are and don't care if you know or not because you don't count. :2xBird2:


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 25, 2005)

At the airport on my way home from Japan this small female customs officer who inspected the iaito I had brought with me asked with small giggle if it was for iaido practice. I said "no, not exactly" and she asked "ok, kendo?" 
To which at first I responded "Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu", upon which she looked moderately confused. I then tried "koryu bujutsu" and she looked more clueless than ever. Finally, I tried "the N word" and she looked at me as if she'd been PAID to think I was an idiot.

So if a small Japanese customs lady asks you what you're using a dull nihonto for, just stick with iaido. Or fingernail cleaning.


----------



## Kizaru (May 25, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> One of the creeds of the Japan elitist is that if we say we study something in Japan- we will not cringe from giving the name of the person we say we learned from.
> 
> Others that do casually mention learning something in Japan and then avoid questions for more details are people we Japan elitists sneer at. :2xBird2:


Don,

You must be refering to that guy living over here, we'll call him "Big D" who is claiming to be a part of the Shinkage ryu and how studying Shinkage ryu will make your Kukishin sword skills that much better? Interesting to know that "Big D" has never set foot in a Shinkage ryu dojo, much less joined the ryu ha. "Big D" had a senior non-Japanese Bujinkan member who is also a Shinkage ryu member show him how to hold a sword for 45 minutes one day. Now "Big D" thinks he's an authority on Shinkage ryu....well, it just goes to show, you can live in Japan, but you need to take your brain out of your shoe to be a "Japan Elitist".


----------



## Don Roley (May 25, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> .well, it just goes to show, you can live in Japan, but you need to take your brain out of your shoe to be a "Japan Elitist".



Yes, Japan elitists must be able to read Japanese to qualify. They must be handsome, sarcastic and actually know the culture to look down their noses at all the peons that don't. 
 :supcool:


----------



## Kizaru (May 25, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> They must be handsome, sarcastic and actually know the culture to look down their noses at all the peons that don't.
> :supcool:


Handsome? Don, we're alota things, but "handsome" sure ain't one of 'em. Guess that leaves us out..."Hotpants" on the otherhand....:rofl:


----------



## SwedishChef (May 25, 2005)

:asian: I think that many ninja are posting here...but I can't see their posts.


----------



## Don Roley (May 26, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Handsome? Don, we're alota things, but "handsome" sure ain't one of 'em.



I am beautiful on the _inside!!!!!_ Hell, you have seen my daughter. Obviously, my DNA is five star quality!!!!


----------



## Don Roley (May 27, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> Don,
> 
> You must be refering to that guy



Whoops!!!!

I think I should mention the fact that I posted what I did after a day with the other teachers from overseas that are employed by my city.

Maybe what I said was aplicable to others, but my real ire tends to come out to people that move to Japan to _live_ and still seem to insisit on acting like they were back in their home country. There are some of those in the Bujinkan as well. But my major dealing with such people come through my job. 

I honestly cannot understand how anyone would agree to live in Japan and then *not* do their best to learn the language. I hear the complaint that they will never reach a level of perfect understanding and never be able to stop practicing, but is that not the same with martial arts?

And just the low level of common sense still makes my jaw drop on occasion. The meeting this week was rather increadible. Let us just say that I work with some people that are obviously the reason why you find lables warning against eating the product on tubes of Preperation H.  :flame:


----------



## Kizaru (May 27, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Hell, you have seen my daughter. Obviously, my DNA is five star quality!!!!


No arguements there!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Don Roley said:
			
		

> Let us just say that I work with some people that are obviously the reason why you find lables warning against eating the product on tubes of Preperation H. :flame:


"Compassion is not a Roley word."   :asian:


----------



## Don Roley (May 29, 2005)

Kizaru,
I have got to introduce you to one of the people I work with. I don't know whether to laugh at him or kill him for trying to hint that he went off to Iga (except that he pronounced it AIga) for some secret assasin training. I just know that I am going to hear about this idiot setting himself up as a ninjutsu instructor once he gets back to Canada. That is _if_ he survives the next few months.


----------



## Kizaru (May 30, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Kizaru,
> I have got to introduce you to one of the people I work with. I don't know whether to laugh at him or kill him for trying to hint that he went off to Iga (except that he pronounced it AIga) for some secret assasin training....


Call me on the Batphone so we can get this Joker...

Kizaru.

PS- Don't forget your tights this time!


----------



## Don Roley (May 30, 2005)

Kizaru said:
			
		

> PS- Don't forget your tights this time!



The bad guys run faster when they see me in all my glory as God made me. 
 :xtrmshock


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 2, 2005)

You know, it is really hard not to be a Japan elitist sometimes.

Just tonight I worked out with a visitor. Nice guy, a hell of a lot nicer than a lot of people I could mention.

But we started off the night working on Renyo. On the first move, he moved _straight back._ For those of you not in the Bujinkan reading this, that is not just wrong for the kata, it is a wrong for the way things are done period. We train ourselves to move back and off the line of the attack unless there is some really, really special case involved.

The teacher did do some talking about it when he saw it, but I wonder if they guy got it. He was a black belt and in Japan and he was doing that.

Honestly, I get a lot of hate for talking about just how varied the training standards there are outside of Japan. But when I see a black belt moving straight back instead of the basic move of off the line of attack, what the hell am I supposed to think?


----------



## DWeidman (Jul 3, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You know, it is really hard not to be a Japan elitist sometimes.
> ...But when I see a black belt moving straight back instead of the basic move of off the line of attack, what the hell am I supposed to think?


As a brief interlude to the "patting-yourself-on-the-back-for-living-in-Japan-so-you-can-train--fest" ...  

After training around a couple of the guys who lived in and trained Japan - it is hard not to be an American Elitist as well...  for similiar reasons... to yours stated above...

Just food for thought...

-Daniel Weidman
Bujinkan TenChiJin Guy...


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 3, 2005)

Dan,
I have seen idiots live and train in Japan. When Kizaru and I meet he usually tells me the latest story of an idiot we both know. 

But they are not Japan Elitists!!!!! Just living in Japan does not qualify you as a Japan Elitist. You need to be a special breed to be qualified to call yourself a Japan elitist! Japanese ability is the first step.

I honestly can't understand some of the idiots that come to live here and do not bother to learn the language. I have seen people who only come to visit speak more Japanese than some guys that have been living here for three or so years.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Know this is an old thread, but being a tab wearer myself (not bearer though), I just have to say I 'bout fell out of my chair when I read the Roley Creed.  Funny stuff.

Speaking of which:

How many Rangers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

Jeff


----------



## Kreth (Aug 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> How many Rangers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


None. Usually the Marines have it done by the time they get there.



:uhyeah:


----------

